# Posting In Classifieds!



## willp3rry (Jan 6, 2022)

Hi! Having trouble posting in classifieds to sell some equipment-- do I need to have been a member for certain amount of time to do this?!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

willp3rry.

You need two weeks membership and 20 posts before you can use the Classifieds, including messaging. Classifieds view/access explained.


----------



## Eaa11 (Jan 7, 2022)

Same boat! Get those posts up!


----------



## solomtnhunter (Nov 24, 2017)

read the rules and regs


----------



## EZROD32 (Dec 30, 2015)

Welcome!


----------



## Wilson417 (9 mo ago)

New to this tring to figure out all the regulations.


----------



## Flat-Broke (Mar 3, 2006)

Welcome to AT


----------



## Glenwood (7 mo ago)

Welcome


----------



## Jasontrapp1986 (15 d ago)

Welcome aboard, you need 2 weeks and at least 20 posts!


----------



## NoahDenker (Nov 23, 2021)

Welcome from Missouri. I’m in the same boat trying to get my 20 to use the market place


----------



## Primeshooter67 (Mar 24, 2009)

Lets be clear, welcome 1st! The sanitarium is now full. We have no beds left. Gonna have to see leoncrandell74 and the head trauma you may incur while traversing these walls will well cause an addictive personality. Hahahaha.


----------



## MidnightWizard (Feb 6, 2018)

Just 20 posts and 2 weeks and ya good to go


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

Primeshooter67 said:


> Lets be clear, welcome 1st! The sanitarium is now full. We have no beds left. Gonna have to see leoncrandell74 and the head trauma you may incur while traversing these walls will well cause an addictive personality. Hahahaha.


This new user Thread 6 Jan 2022. 15 post in almost a year. I don't think they figured it out yet..


----------



## Primeshooter67 (Mar 24, 2009)

ShootingABN! said:


> This new user Thread 6 Jan 2022. 15 post in almost a year. I don't think they figured it out yet..
> View attachment 7770675


Tyrone has a point!


----------

